# 2011 specialized camber comp prices



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

went to the lbs today to see about the price on the comp model they said they would do 1600.00 out the door so i would be saving about 183.00 does this sound like a decent deal
what kind of prices are you guys seeing in your local shops


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

If "out the door" includes sales tax, then yes that's a pretty good deal. According to google, sales tax in TX is 8.125% max, so out the door that's about 9% off the Camber Comp MSRP of $1650. I got 11% off my Elite... but that was before 6% sales tax, and I read posts about people paying more. 

BTW, if you can save up for the Elite you can shave off about 4 pounds and get slightly better components, which is why I boosted my budget a bit. In my area, the discounting got slightly higher as you went up the Specialized MSRP chain -- 8% off for Camber Comp, 11% for Camber Elite, and 15% off Stumpjumper FSR Comp... again before tax.


----------



## Viktor-7 (Aug 24, 2010)

My lbs wants $1600 + tax = $1732 so $1600 out the door is not bad.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks for the info guys i went ahead and got the comp as i dont have any more money to put towards a higher level bike.i pretty much sold everything i own from my other hobbies to get to this level of bike. so now after one hell of a craigslist sale i will have my camber comp next week if it ships monday and i still have my hardrock for a backup/loaner bike.
again i really appreciate all the help and suggestions you guys give its helped me more than you know.oh and yes 1600.00 was with tax included.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice, Camber is a great bike, its probably my next bike as well.


----------



## whiskeytango Rider (Dec 17, 2011)

Just got a 2011 camber comp for 1450 out the door. $100 more got some slx cranks. 1550 Not bad plus tubless conv.


----------



## Ranger Mac (Mar 31, 2012)

almost two year old post, but congrats on your camber comp whiskey


----------

